# Antibiotic turns poo maroon?



## christeenybeany (Dec 4, 2003)

That is the warning I received when given the scrip today. I'm about to give 4mo first dose of omnicef. Does anyone have experience with this?
I am concerned about thrush, stains and other general diaper issues... btw I use proraps and prefolds and wonderoo and prefold at night.


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Unfortunately, yes. Brick red! It's tough stuff too. I would advise using some kind of liners at this point in time. I've gone through that antibiotic red poo before (with sposies) and it wasn't pretty. I have no experience with it with cloth, but it might be hard to get out of your CDs. I hope your little one feels better.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Luke was on two different antibiotics for five days starting at two weeks old. The only side effect he had was diarrhea (which was just awful) but no thrush, thank goodness.
I would use liners, if this particular one causes funny coloured poop. I would also make sure I had a really good diaper cream on hand, because if he gets diarrhea you'll need him to be wearing a diaper, but he could get very rashy.
We were using sposies at the time since he was in hospital and I needed to be with him 24h a day, so I don't know about long standing yeast issues.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

but when Colby had it it was more like a blood red. It's actually a fairly rare side effect (according to our ped. nurse), but it happened with Colby. She said it happened to her & she was really freaked out, so she always points it out to parents, in case they skip over that part or the insert from the pharmacy doesn't include that side effect. We just used sposies until he was done with the meds. Colby has had a yeast infection (he's had to be on many meds







) that we had to use nystatin (which can stain CDs) for. If he does get a rash it's important no tto use Burt's Bees diaper cream (or any other natural cream with oatmeal, etc) b/c the oatmeal will feed the yeast & make the rash worse. Good luck mama, hope your babe feels better soon!









AmiBeth


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

dd is on a daily antibiotic and it has never done weird things to her poop.

I would also recommend you use a probiotic while using the antibiotic (just don't give them both at once, separate them).


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

It depends on which antibiotic it is. not all antibiotics cause this red stool. It's a side effect. I've noticed with other antibiotics (ie. augmentin) you can smell the antibiotic in their urine. Some antibiotics: ie. amoxicillan, cause diarrhea. I've had more experience with antibiotics and babies than I wish I did. Actually, I think the red is kind of fun, it's like getting a new crayon in your box of crayolas! Once I even saw a neon blue in a diaper!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah Connor had some maroonish/brick red diarrhea for awhile when he was on meds. I used sposies for that time period too.


----------



## christeenybeany (Dec 4, 2003)

So does anyone know if the unusual color would stain the cloth diapers? I have him in cloth still. Haven't seen red yet. fingers crossed.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibababy*
Actually, I think the red is kind of fun, it's like getting a new crayon in your box of crayolas! Once I even saw a neon blue in a diaper!

We had a neon blue stool here once too! Our ped said he had never heard of that before & the specialists ds sees thought we were loony! :LOL

AmiBeth


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

My guy took omnicef and it didn't affect the color of his output. You may not have a problem. I'm not particular about stains, but haven't met a stain that couldnt' be conquered by some time in the sun. Good luck.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

DS is on Zithromax for an ear infection and his poo has turned bright green and slimy







...flushable liners were the only reason I could continue w/ cloth right now...because this stuff is HORRIBLE!


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibababy*
It depends on which antibiotic it is. not all antibiotics cause this red stool. It's a side effect. I've noticed with other antibiotics (ie. augmentin) you can smell the antibiotic in their urine. Some antibiotics: ie. amoxicillan, cause diarrhea. I've had more experience with antibiotics and babies than I wish I did. Actually, I think the red is kind of fun, it's like getting a new crayon in your box of crayolas! Once I even saw a neon blue in a diaper!

so I can look forward to dirrea my daughter just started her first dose of amoxicin. good thing I have alot of diapers and rash ointment.


----------

